# 18650 Laptop Cell Salvage ID



## Daekar (Jan 27, 2008)

So my cursed Alienware computer died the yesterday afternoon, leaving me with a large expensive paperweight. Parts for a new desktop are currently en-route from Newegg, but in the meantime I amused myself with a full disassembly of the laptop. I used my dremel and cut apart the casing of the battery pack (a 14.8V 6600mAh model, almost 100Wh that according to Alienware spec lasted about 1 hour of usage... piece of junk power-hungry design) yielding 12 pretty little 18650s. I checked the voltages, and they were all exactly 4.08V, so the balancing circuit was doing its job well. They charged in my Pila charger with no trouble at all. But... I don't use unprotected cells so I want to sell them, but I want to know what I'm selling first so I can make sure people know what they're getting and how to treat them. They have a light-green shrinkwrap, with the following printed on them in the same fashion the Tenergy cells have text printed on them: "MOLI FSPE.70043.2794 18 (next line) ICR-18650H MADE IN CANDA"

I'm assuming these are 3.7V 2200mAh unprotected cells but beyond that I don't know what I've got. What does "MOLI" mean? I guess it's good that they're made in Canada.. Anyway, the shrinkwrap on 4 of them was damaged when I took apart the pack so I removed it and superglued the protective ring back on the positive end to prevent shorts. Any insight? Do you see any reason, safety-related or otherwise, why I couldn't in good conscience sell these as used batteries on BST?


----------



## VidPro (Jan 27, 2008)

deleted


----------



## kavvika (Jan 27, 2008)

Interesting, "Moli" would suggest that they're emoli cells, which are much safer than Li-Ion. Can't say I've heard of an 18650 Emoli cell with greater than 1600mAh, though. I'd be up for at least two depending on the price!

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/185950
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/186621
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/184140


----------



## VidPro (Jan 28, 2008)

prolly the same company makes both li-ion and emoli ?
i donno, but here is another link
http://www.e-one.com.tw/product/products1.html

molicel is both canadian and taiwan ?

here is the Spec sheet , this time for sure 
http://www.e-one.com.tw/product/DM_ICR18650H.pdf

i am deleting my other post


----------



## VidPro (Jan 28, 2008)

i think that is it, here is some info that is on press releaces


from: http://www.e-one.com.tw/news/news060509.html

In 2000, they took over the Canadian NEC MOLI cylinder lithium-ion battery facility

Originally, E-One Moli Energy also produces lithium-ion battery intended for laptop use. However, the price competition is too fierce in the 3C industry. At that time, our corporation was still relatively small, so we backed out from the competition, and switched focus to the development of lithium-ion batteries intended for electrical equipment and e-automobiles,” Dr. Kuo explains



that explains why i couldnt find "laptop" being one of the things they supplied for .
other reading shows that they moved manufacturing to china , cause its cheaper.


----------



## SilverFox (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello Kavvika,

Moli cells come in two flavors. One is the normal Lithium Cobalt, and the other is Lithium Manganese.

The normal cells are stamped ICR, the Manganese cells have IMR.

If you want to sell your cells, charge then up and do a discharge at around 0.5C. If your capacity comes in at over 80% of the original capacity, the cells still have some life left in them.

Tom


----------



## Daekar (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, you guys are amazing! Yep, that datasheet is them alright... thanks a lot!

Tom - I don't have the proper equipment to discharge them at a specific rate, all I have is my multimeter, my Pila charger, and a flashlight to drain them.:candle: Thank you for the suggestion though, if I did have the "right stuff" I'd definitely do that. They are from a relatively new battery pack which I bought less than a year ago, so I can't imagine they would've degraded that much...? 

I'm going to put them up on BST with the datasheet and an explanation of their original source, hopefully people will understand that they're used.


----------



## Kraid (Jan 30, 2008)

In a similar situation, I dissected a couple of laptop battery packs at work. They each yielded 9 18650s. They say:
ICR18650-20
SAMSUNG SDI
281

Are these unprotected? (I assume.) And how dangerous are they use use? Beyond the possibility of killing them through over discharge.

Retail version, I guess. http://www.samsungsdi.com/contents/en/product/battery/type01_ICR18650_20.html


----------



## radellaf (Jan 31, 2008)

Retail? Can one actually buy these?

I'm having a bear of a time finding a price CATALOG for various Li Ion and Li Poly cells from anywhere but the RC hobby dealers.


----------

